# Milky white chrome window trim



## 06RSJetta (Jun 18, 2009)

*Milky white chrome window trim and sticky wheel*

I am buying a 2006 Jetta and the only issue I have with it is the chrome trim around the windows. It seems to have a milky white residue covering it, which isn't present on the front grille or other chrome accents. I dont have a photo of the vehicle but found a good example that is similar to what the jetta looks like.
















Is it something that can be cleaned/polished off? Should I have them replace it? Maybe just order a black trim kit and replace it?
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 06RSJetta at 10:51 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## 06RSJetta (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Milky white chrome window trim and sticky wheel (06RSJetta)*

The steering wheel is also sticky for that matter. I couldn't tell if it had residue on it or if it was the steering wheel itself "shedding" a bit. The car is only three years old so I hope it isnt the leather going bad already. Any advice on cleaning that?


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

when i buffed my car with nano polish i went over the chrome trim and it took off that oxidation. as for the steering wheel, try cleaning it with a degreaser then conditioning it. i got that after a while with my wheel too.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: (handsome rob is taken)*

I'm going to guess that it is clearcoated metal, so treat it like you would a painted panel.
Try something like a cleaner wax and work upward into polishes/compounds until it comes out, then go backwards till you've given it a fine polish and then seal the surface w/something.
As for the leather, use a leather cleaner, Woolite 10:1, or even a mild oil soap (which most leather cleaners are) and after drying, give it a light conditioning. _Don't_ use degreaser on it.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

woolite is exactly what i meant... it stripped off the grime off of mine. thanks for the correction.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: Milky white chrome window trim and sticky wheel (06RSJetta)*

If that trim is anything like the 03 Passat its not even metal its a plastic. Try a magnet on it. On the Passat it was a mfg. flaw and couldn't be polished out. They replaced mine. 
Try a cleaner wax ... don't use metal polish on it unless your sure it bare metal.


----------



## 06RSJetta (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Milky white chrome window trim and sticky wheel (Jesstzn)*

It likely is plastic. Thanks a lot I will give all of these things a try!


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*

In my experiences with that fake chrome trim, there is no fix for it. It is most likely caused by taking the car through a tunnel wash which was the case for my area... the PDQ car wash uses harsh chemicals which was proven to cause the fading. It is an issue with the coating they use and other cars are also similarly affected (Audi, Volvo, BMW). The only solution that I had found was to remove the trim, take off the coating, and apply a proper clear coat.
I have found some minor cases where clay and an AIO (Poliseal) will clean it up.


----------



## 06RSJetta (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mechorg)*

Is there a chance the dealership will replace it considering I just purchased it yesterday? I am waiting for the service manager to call me back. Didn't notice it beforehand or I would have said something to them.
Anyone had good experience with blackout tape?


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (06RSJetta)*

There is a chance.
My friend just purchased a used 05 G35 and they replaced a few items on it.
Don't think it will happen, but you have a chance. If not, at least ask them for a discount on the parts and see if you can get a mechanic help you out for cheap.


----------



## 06RSJetta (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (67Customs)*

Thanks, just waiting for the call back.
I haven't been on these forums in years but I think I remember you 67customs. Did you used to frequent the MKIV forum?


----------



## Mechorg (Sep 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*

One of the dealerships I used to do work for (Jag/LR/Volvo) had this issue with their vehicles that I referenced with the PDQ car washes in my earlier post. The dealership talked with Volvo of NA and got them to warranty the chrome trim for bad design. If any customer came in complaining of the ruined trim, the dealership would replace it for free. It all depends on how persistent and persuasive you are. But like 67customs said, don't think it will happen but there's a chance.
I don't know of any similar arrangements with VW or Audi.


----------



## 06RSJetta (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mechorg)*

The car is getting its AC unit replaced right now. I will be a polite pain in the ass and try to get them to either detail it to new or replace it. Thanks again for the advice folks.


----------



## 06RSJetta (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (06RSJetta)*

I contacted my salesman rather than the service department. He was much nicer and more willing to help (commission will do that) and says "it will be taken care of". We will see what happens when I get the car next week.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (06RSJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06RSJetta* »_I haven't been on these forums in years but I think I remember you 67customs. Did you used to frequent the MKIV forum?
I did. I have owned my Jeep for just under two years which means my Jetta has been sold for just under two years which in turn means that it has been just under two years since I last frequented the MKIV forum. How time flies.
I did use to frequent the MKIV forums quite often. Sad to say.lol
Pictures of the ex-ride for ol' times sake...

























_Quote, originally posted by *06RSJetta* »_I contacted my salesman rather than the service department. He was much nicer and more willing to help (commission will do that) and says "it will be taken care of". We will see what happens when I get the car next week.
Definitely a good choice in contacting the sales person instead of the Service Manager.
I hope he is truthful and comes through for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (67Customs)*

If it's clearcoated it could be the clearcoat separating and releasing from the chrome, unfortunately.


----------



## 06RSJetta (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EpicVW)*

Just got my car back from the dealership. The AC pumps cold air, the steering wheel is clean and non-sticky, and the trim is shiny and new. Apparently it just needed a good polish, which the salesman took care of. SO HAPPY!


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

make sure you keep polishing the trim.. it will turn milky again. i polish mine 3 times a year with megs mag polish... 
honestly instead of trying to figure out if its clear failure or oxidated, go out and buy maybe 4-5 products and try it out... and youll find out on your own. thats what i do... i mean at least you have more products on your shelf...


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (06RSJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06RSJetta* »_...and the trim is shiny and new. Apparently it just needed a good polish, which the salesman took care of. SO HAPPY!






















Good to hear that it can be polished. and that it is fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thubleau (Feb 20, 2011)

*problem solved*

PROBLEM SOLVED

ok here is the solution,I am an ex mechanic and have not been near a car for 40 years except the one I drive which I sold the other day and so ended up borrowing my sons Jetta and noticed after giving it a good clean that the condition of the chrome around the windows was awful.i heard and read people mention this as fogging and that it was chrome on plastic or perhaps even aluminium.
Scrubbing and buffing with any conccoction will help a little but why?

I will tell you, this is oxidisation so the simple answer is when you appy polish etc etc. you put a film on the chrome that isolates it from air but not enough to actually prevent it from reoccurring.
The answer is simple.
AFTER WASHING AND DRYING THE VEHICLE, and at this stage have to mention all the tech numbskulls at VW world wide who do not know the answer to this which is a really scarry thing to think about.
Ok WD40 spray on cotton polishing cloth , wipe gently on chrome, problem gone.
Gauranteed!!!!
If it happens after the next wash just redo it as part of the normal detailing.
A more permanent solution is this.
(Oh boy I am a font of knowledge) having also worked as a paint and decoration specialists here is what you do.
Go and buy a small artists brush and a can(not spray) of clear water based coating, you know, the one like urethane except it's not , the one you put over timber stain.

In this case lightly coat your chrome, when it dries give it 3 coats if you like problem gone.
Now my advice to all those VW "experts is you are not worth the money they pay you, here I am retired at 56 now 62 and am giving this solution for free.
Would somebody from VW please ring , thank me, and send me a cheque for a million dollars for solving their 400 million dollar problem.
0249347312 or 61249347312

chers


eric noack


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

Hate to pop your bubble but WD-40 is just a wipe on temporary cover up. The hazing in the trim isn't oxidization its a flaw in the manufacturing. Even polishing doesn't remove it and if it was oxidization it would polish out. 


As for your coating .... I'm assuming you have done this and have had it on a year? That coating you speak of needs a pourous surface to bond to and the trim on these cars will expand and contract so much that it will flake. 

Nice try ... age doesn't solve all.. 

:thumbdown:


----------



## M. Peck (Jul 23, 2010)

My '03 suffers from the same thing. It bugs me to no end. Jesstzn: is there a solution? I've used chrome polish, but alas this isn't really chrome is it?


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

M. Peck said:


> My '03 suffers from the same thing. It bugs me to no end. Jesstzn: is there a solution? I've used chrome polish, but alas this isn't really chrome is it?


I never found one .. eventually the dealer replaced all mine.


----------



## forrest (Jun 25, 2001)

On many vehicles those trim pieces are anodized aluminum. The anodizing fails eventually.

Back in the day those pieces were polished stainless steel. Alas, no more.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

forrest said:


> On many vehicles those trim pieces are anodized aluminum. The anodizing fails eventually.
> 
> Back in the day those pieces were polished stainless steel. Alas, no more.


Yeep .. the trim on the VW in those years .. at least on the 03 B5.5 was metal but it had some sort of plasticized coating on it and that where the issue lies. Its like the metal oxidizes under the coating and you can't get at it to clean it up. 

VW was aware of this but didn't make it public because it wasn't wide spread and didn't happen immediatly. Fortunatly mine did in the first year and I had the few pieces changed out.


----------

